# Instructions Needed



## jamesd (Oct 27, 2010)

I recently picked up a tru-scale structures wood trestle kit #751. I late found the instructions to be incomplete. I could probably get through without them but I don't even know if I have a complete kit. Does anyone know where I can get a full copy of these instructions?? 

Tx.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You might try google. Perhaps one of the hobby shops would be willing to fax you a copy. You could offer to fax them what you have so that they see that you already have the kit and aren't trying to just build with their plans and not buy.

google this, and contact hobby shops, or anyone else that has it. I found several............

tru-scale structures wood trestle kit #751

Good Luck,
Jim


----------

